# Corsair Link Software Versionen



## Bluebeard (28. Oktober 2013)

*Installationshinweise (Erstinstallation):*


System herunterfahren
USB Stecker vom Corsair Link Gerät abstecken
System booten
Aktuelle Version vom .NET Framework herunterladen (Microsoft) und installieren, bzw. das .NET Framework bei Bedarf aktualisieren
System-Neustart durchführen
Aktuelle Corsair Link Version installieren (Administratorrechte bei Bedarf vergeben, bzw. über Rechtsklick "Als Administrator installieren" wählen)
Im Vorletzten Schritt der Installation "Launch Corsair Link" abwählen und im Letzten Schritt den Neustart nicht automatisch durchführen lassen
System Herunterfahren
USB Stecker vom Corsair Link Gerät Antecken
System starten

*Aktualisierungshinweise:*


Corsair Link via Systemsteuerung und "Programme/Software Deinstallieren" Dialog entfernen
Im Explorer, entweder über Ordnereigenschaften oder aber über den Reiter "Ansicht" einstellen, dass versteckte Dateien und Ordner angezeigt werden
Folgenden Ordner löschen: C:\Benutzer\"Systemname"\AppData\Roaming\Corsair (Achtung: Vorm Löschen, bitte eine Kopie anlegen. Hier werden teilweise auch von anderen Corsair Produkten die Profile gespeichert. Diese gehen ebenfalls verloren.)
System herunterfahren
USB Stecker vom Corsair Link Gerät abstecken
System starten
Aktuelle Version vom .NET Framework herunterladen (Microsoft) und installieren, bzw. das .NET Framework bei Bedarf aktualisieren
System-Neustart durchführen
Aktuelle Corsair Link Version installieren (Administratorrechte bei Bedarf vergeben, bzw. über Rechtsklick "Als Administrator installieren" wählen)
Im Vorletzten Schritt der Installation "Launch Corsair Link" abwählen und im Letzten Schritt den Neustart nicht automatisch durchführen lassen
System herunterfahren
USB Stecker vom Corsair Link Gerät Antecken
System starten

----------------------------------------------------------

*Aktuelle Version: *

*Bekannte Probleme:*

Einige Intel Z87 Plattformen welche Intel USB3.0 Treiber verwenden müssen "Legacy USB Support" im Bios auf "Disabled" stehen haben, damit der Link Commander, H80i und H100i erkannt werden
AMD APU Plattformen haben eine erhöhte CPU Last bei dauerhafter Verwendung des Tools
SLI GPU Konfigurationen – Es wird nur eine Karte erkant
LED Einstellungen werden nicht gespeichert wenn 2 Farbwerte auf 0 gestellt werden (z.B. 255, 0, 0). Neue Firmware wird mit Release der Version 2.8. verteilt, um das Problem zu beheben

*08/18/2014 – Corsair Link Software Aktualisierung: RC Version 2.7.5339*
*Download:* KLICK!


Link Commander Mini Kompatibilität hinzugefügt
HXi Netzteilkompatibilität hinzugefügt
"Minimiert Starten" Funktion wiederhergestellt
AXi OCP Einstellungen werden nun ohne Verzögerung an die PSU übergeben
Lüftersteuerung für H80i/H100i – Funktion für alle Konfigurationen wiederhergestellt
CPU Ressourcenverbrauch für alle Plattformen angepasst
Log-Funktion für mehrere Geräte verbessert
H80i/H100i Erkennungsprobleme auf einigen Win 8/8.1 Systemen korrigiert
.NET Framework Fehler korrigiert
Maximale Temperatur für die „Custom Curve“ wurde auf 90°C angehoben.


----------------------------------------------------------

*Ältere Versionen: *

*Bekannte Probleme:*

Log-Funktion im Moment limitiert

*17/04/2014 – Corsair Link Software Aktualisierung: RC Version 2.6.5214*
*Download:* KLICK!

----------------------------------------------------------

*Bekannte Probleme:*

Bei einigen Systemkonfigurationen mit AMD 6-Core und Intel Haswell Prozessoren wird die CPU-Temperatur eventuell nicht korrekt oder gar nicht angezeigt
Temperaturen einiger Grafikkarten werden nicht korrekt oder gar nicht angezeigt
Umdrehungen der Grafikkartenlüfter werden nicht korrekt oder gar nicht angezeigt

*19/12/2013 – Corsair Link Software Aktualisierung: BETA Version 2.5.5145*
*Download:* KLICK!


*Windows 8 und 8.1 Kompatibilität*
*CPUID Hardware Überwachungs-Engine*
Umdrehungen der am Motherboard angeschlossenen Lüfter sowie vom Motherboard ausgelesene Temperaturen werden in Corsair-Link angezeigt. (Steuerung der Lüfter ist nicht möglich)
Firmware der angeschlossenen Geräte wird automatisch ausgelesen, erkannt und bei Bedarf aktualisiert. User wird bei vorhandenem Update benachrichtigt und kann entscheiden ob das Update installiert werden soll. Die Firmware Dateien sind Teil des Installationspakets und müssen nicht gesondert heruntergeladen werden.
Die folgenden Firmware Versionen sind für den automatischen Update-Prozess benötigt. (ggf. manuell mit der vorherigen Link Version updaten):
- CoolingFW_1.2.8 (Cooling Node)
- HydroFW_1.2.8 (H80/H100)
- LightingFW_1.1.9 (Lighting Node)
- USBFW_2.0.6 (Commander unit)
- H80i_v1.0.7 (H80i)
- H100i_v1.0.7 (H100i)
Tooltips bei den Hauptfenstern. (Kann bei Wunsch im „Options“-Reiter ausgeschaltet werden)
Schaltfläche in der Taskleiste verfügt über neue Funktionalität zum schnellen Profilwechsel und zur Anzeige der ausgelesenen Daten (Temperaturen, Lüfter U/min, etc.)

----------------------------------------------------------

Release Candidate: Corsair Link Version 2.4.5510 (Kein Win 8.1 Support)

*Wichtig:* Vor der Installation bitte alle gespeicherten Profile löschen, das Standardprofil laden und die Software entfernen. Dann den Rechner neustarten und die neue Version installieren.

_Änderungen:_


TempMap wurde überarbeitet um verfälschte Anzeigen zu verhindern (keine BinaryFormatter Nutzung mehr) und Festplattenaktivität zu minimieren (Schreibzugriff nur bei tatsächlicher Datenänderung)
Experimentelle Kompatibilität zu Intel Haswell CPUs
Experimentelle Kompatibilität zu AMD CPUs der Familie 15h (Modell 1Xh) und Familie 16h
Experimentelle Kompatibilität zu Intel Ivy Bridge-E CPUs
Kompatibilität zu Samsung SSDs (z.B. Samsung SSD 840 PRO)

Corsair Link Version 2.4.5065 (Release Candidate)

*Bekannte Probleme:* Bei einigen CPUs (AMD 6-Kern und Intel Haswell) wird die Temperatur nicht oder nicht korrekt in der Anwendung wiedergegeben.

Corsair Link Version 2.4.4948 (Beta)
Corsair Link Version 2.3.4816 (Release)


----------



## Bluebeard (22. August 2014)

RC Version 2.7.5339 - UPDATE


----------

